# Green Hair Algae



## ghotifish (Feb 16, 2009)

Watts per gallon isn't a very accurate way to characterize light intensity. Check this link out for some excellent info:

http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/lighting/105774-par-vs-distance-t5-t12-pc.html

Is your CO2 maxed out? More light necessitates more CO2. In the end, too much light can only be compensated for so much. 

Ottos are good shrimp-safe algae eaters.


----------



## tbarabash (May 18, 2011)

Otos won't eat hair algae tho  I had some luck with Amani's clearing up a hair algae explosion I had. Make sure the outflow from your filter isn't blowing on the site where the algae is bad (if you can) cause hair algae I find always dominates areas of the tank that have decent current flowig through it. 

Siamese algae eaters are great algae eaters but I don't know their compatability with shrimplets. Probably not great I'd guess


----------



## Snowflake311 (Apr 20, 2011)

Balance is key. I have slimy green hair algea and light is a big cause of it. But also an unbalanced tank with lots of light will bring it on. 

When I get my co2 cranking and keep up on frets I can't slack or it takes over. I cut back the hours the light is on to 7hr. These changes have slowed its growth down a lot it's starting to die off. I have DIY, co2, excel, phosphates, nitrates, flourish, and iron. I dose all those every other day. This has been helping. 

But all tanks are differant because your water might be differant. Also raising the light up high could help. When lights sit real close to the water surface the light is at its strongest.


----------



## TrueAdrian (Dec 9, 2011)

thanks guys, i'm having a little hair algae problem as well. I have a T5 fixture one for 8hrs and a LED fixture on for another 2hrs. i'm going to eliminate the the LED time for now and that should crush it. Thanks again


----------



## TrueAdrian (Dec 9, 2011)

cutting back on the lighting just slowed it down, going with Excel to deliver the final blow. Thanks for the info guys.


----------



## monkeyroll10 (Sep 28, 2011)

I had green hair algae BAD a couple of months ago. Check my tank on on this thread: http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/t...-gallon-jbj-picotope-planted.html#post1533987 , and I can almost guarantee that dosing with excel will help. Just keep dosing until the hairs turn red, and you will know that they are on the way out. Your shrimp will not be affected by this much at all.

Let us know how it goes. Good Luck!


----------

